# Canon Inc. to make Toshiba Medical Systems Corporation a subsidiary



## bedford (Mar 17, 2016)

Canon is definitely not the next Kodak:

http://www.canon.com/news/2016/mar17e.html

I bet their X-ray imaging equipment also has a shitty DR, far too few AF points, and no 4K!

Oliver


----------



## slclick (Mar 19, 2016)

My spouse is an Imaging Research Director for a globally respected medical reports business and they were totally taken by surprise that Canon bought Toshibas imaging wing.


----------



## gwflauto (Mar 19, 2016)

To me it looks like Canon is on a very convincing route of diversification since several years.


----------



## Stu_bert (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for sharing

_"Under Phase V of its Excellent Global Corporation Plan, a five-year initiative launched in 2016, Canon aims to embrace the challenge of new growth through a grand strategic transformation"_

Indicates to me that this is the first of many such acquisitions, and although the photographic segment may shrink and receive less funding in future, a healthy Canon should ensure long-term prescence in the photo industry.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 6, 2016)

Stu_bert said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> _"Under Phase V of its Excellent Global Corporation Plan, a five-year initiative launched in 2016, Canon aims to embrace the challenge of new growth through a grand strategic transformation"_
> 
> Indicates to me that this is the first of many such acquisitions, and although the photographic segment may shrink and receive less funding in future, a healthy Canon should ensure long-term prescence in the photo industry.



No, not the first, they have already done a huge deal that you might have missed. Approximately $9 billion USD purchases in the past year! I expect that they will wait for another year or two before spending another bunch of cash.

For example: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-axis-canon-idUSKBN0LE0KK20150210


----------

